

A Wandering Mind Heads Toward Insight - pierattt
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB124535297048828601.html

======
Alex3917
This is pretty much just a poor copy of a new yorker article from last year:

[http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2008/07/28/080728fa_fact_...](http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2008/07/28/080728fa_fact_lehrer)

